# Suche RM Element SC 25th Jubiläums Modell



## RM Matthias (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle,
hatte vor 2 Jahren das 25 Jahr Modell von RM von dem nur 50Stück gebaut wurden. Nur leider wahr ich so blöd und habe es wieder verkauft. Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand wo ich das Bike wieder her bekomme!


----------



## Jako (20. Mai 2008)

....welche größe????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RM Matthias (21. Mai 2008)

Bin 183 cm. 19" dann oder wenns 19,5 gibt dann das.
Hättest oder wüsstest du eins?


----------



## Jako (21. Mai 2008)

....sorry nur 16,5"..... gruß jako


----------



## Bono1 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann einen 20Zoll Rahmen anbieten;aufgebaut,aber nicht gefahren !
Bei Interesse melden !

Gruß

Bono1


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2008)

War das der relativ schwere Carbon/Al Hybride? Da waere ja nochmal einn Foto schoen...


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich mich errinnern kann, war das Element rot-silber lackiert (wie mein 03er Signature) nur andersrum und mit Carbon Streben.


----------



## RM Matthias (22. Mai 2008)

Genau richtig. Wie ich finde ein absolut geiler Lack mit Effekten.Hatte das Bike damals von Karl Platt erworben nur dummerweise habe ich es wieder verkauft da ich ein neues Vertex TSC hatte.Jetzt will ich aber wieder ein Fully, deswegen.Finde aber auch irgendwie keine Bilder das gibts ja nicht.Auf keiner Homepage.


----------



## RM Matthias (22. Mai 2008)

http://www.karlplatt.de/10-from_109,e_78021.b2b,r_450.htm

Bei diesem Link sieht man das Bike zwar in der Vertex Ausführung aber egal.


----------



## haural (22. Mai 2008)

ist es zufällig das hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...kparms=72:444|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

aber leider wohl die falsche Größe.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2008)

Habs gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (22. Mai 2008)

...dann ists wohl doch nicht.


----------



## RM Matthias (22. Mai 2008)

Ja der Toni ist ein Hund ! Genau das ist es.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2008)

Wau,  das würde ich auch gern haben wollen (18").


----------



## Jako (22. Mai 2008)

....auf dem bild kommt aber der klitzernde effekt lack gar nicht rüber..... im originalen ist es echt porno - schon fast zu viel glänzend.... gruß jako


----------



## RM Matthias (22. Mai 2008)

Sag ich ja  deswegen ist es meiner Meinung richtig geil!


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2008)

Ja, das ist so ein Autoscooterrotmetallic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul Biker (5. Juni 2008)

In  18'' :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-Element-Team-Special-Edition-06_W0QQitemZ260246471252QQihZ016QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


leider nicht meins.

Bin aber mit meinem 07 team voll zufrieden.


----------



## Der Toni (5. Juni 2008)

Ist schon auf meiner Beobachtungsliste.


----------

